# Looking for an IRC game...



## DeadlyUematsu (Jul 2, 2006)

Summer months really do a number on my gaming.

Is there anyone currently running either D&D, d20 modern, Exalted, or HERO and is looking for players?


----------



## genshou (Jul 4, 2006)

Check out the EN World chat to find some people currently running games.  I'm running an Urban Arcana d20 Modern game (one session so far) and we're having a blast.  It's every Sunday night from 20:30 EST until we fall asleep at the keyboards (no, really it ends at 00:30-01:30 EST).  If you're interested head into EN World chat and ask about *genshou*'s Urban Arcana game.

And there are plenty of other online GMs who hang out there, so be sure to ask around about what's going on.  *Nightfall* is running a game on Wednesdays that could use another player.  Scarred Lands, _of course_.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for the memo.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 17, 2006)

We also have a channel for gamers seeking games. Can't quite think of what it is off the top of my head *bad Admin!* but I'll edit the post when I get home.


----------



## genshou (Jul 18, 2006)

#OpenGaming is the channel.  #dnd3e has pretty much the same people, though.


----------

